# Ibew interview questions



## Elossie

I am new to this site. I have my oral interview with my local IBEW on fen. 17th. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kinds of questions to be expecting? I am quit nervous just looking for ideas on what to look over. This career means alot to my family and I.


----------



## jza

Oral interview eh...


----------



## Elossie

Yes. Any advice?


----------



## jza

Open wide, brother.


----------



## Elossie

Your not even funny.


----------



## miller_elex

I'd work on that gag reflex.


----------



## miller_elex

Don't let your teeth get in the mix.


----------



## Elossie

How is it I ask for help and get the only 2 ****** on this forum?


----------



## jza

Elossie said:


> How is it I ask for help and get the only 2 ****** on this forum?


Better get used to it. You're applying to the IBEW.


----------



## Elossie

I am all for fun like that when it is appropriate. I was looking for some real help. Thank you.


----------



## miller_elex

Elossie said:


> How is it I ask for help?


#1 MISTAKE, coming here asking for help. :laughing:

We're interviewing you, not the other way around.


----------



## Charlie K

Welcome to the forum Elossie. Best of luck to you.

Charlie


----------



## miller_elex

Elossie said:


> the only 2 ****** on this forum?


WTF would make you want to join the union in Kentucky?

Looking for a pity party?


----------



## Elossie

No I'm looking for a career. I am sorry about the "******" comment it was out of line. The union here has gotten a couple big contracts and things are looking good.


----------



## miller_elex

So are you a non-union electrician right now or what??


----------



## Elossie

I am currently in a associates degree program for electrical technology. I have a semester left till I graduate.


----------



## miller_elex

Well, if you dig deep through my 2000 posts, I layed it out in good detail what is in the interview, what's on the tests, and what to expect. What to wear, what to say, what to bring, it's all there.

Too bad it's free to search the archives, I've gotten to the point where I want to charge $300 for a 'career guidance consultation.'


----------



## Elossie

Thank you. I will look and if it helps me get on. We will see about the fee. Lol


----------



## brian john

1. In the trade what you were dealt here is nothing and it will fall on you like a ton of bricks when it is most inappropriate.

Sorry but that is the way it is.

2. Dress nice not over dressed and not under dressed.

3. Sit tall and be honest to an extent. Some of these interviewers can be pompous asses and will ask stupid questions. BUT hopefully you will get professionals.

4. RELAX, take a deep breath.


----------



## brian john

Is the OP a female?

I read a study on how men and women deal with work issues. One item few women were prepared for was how vicious men could me when they saw another worker in trouble. Men laugh and make fun of the worker. Women run to her aid and later laugh among themselves out of the hurt workers era shot.

The one exception was a woman with only brothers.

If you are coming into an all male (or mostly male) environment, I feel you need to tough up, because, while i feel we need to be receptive and helpful, we should allowed to me men.


----------



## jza

X2 on that, OP must be a woman.


----------



## brian john

jza said:


> X2 on that, OP must be a woman.


And I am all for anyone that wants to work, being allowed in. Not that the OP asked for this but some have. WHY DO WE HAVE TO CHANGE to be kinder gentler, and not be ourselves?


----------



## miller_elex

brian john said:


> One item few women were prepared for was how vicious men could me when they saw another worker in trouble. Men laugh and make fun of the worker. Women run to her aid and later laugh among themselves out of the hurt workers era shot.


Women need to be prepared for men who privately solicit them for a casual relationship, then upon rejection, proceed to publicly berate them and ruin their reputation.

I say this from experience of having a good female friend in the trade, and all this she keeps secret from all but very few. It has changed my perspective of how douchy some dudes could be, and how they deserved a can of whoop-ass dumped on their face. Because this gal who was victimized for lack of a better word, brings no drama at all and is a top-notch performer. She kept it all under her hat...


----------



## brian john

miller_elex said:


> Women need to be prepared for men who privately solicit them for a casual relationship, then upon rejection, proceed to publicly berate them and ruin their reputation.
> ..


And on the other side of the coin I know a femal salesperson ( I AM BEING VERY PC), uses her sexuality to sell to men. When called on it she has charged sexual harassment on customers, getting the men reprimanded .

So sex can be a two way street, I feel the guys were a douche in your example. And I feel certain things need to change BUT the touchy felly changes SOME want are unwarranted.

I was recently told using the term "You guys" was chauvinistic, whether you are talking to all men or a mixed group. This term is suppose to be eradicated along with the pronouns, he, she and other gender specific words.


----------



## miller_elex

brian john said:


> When called on it she has charged sexual harassment on customers, getting the men reprimanded . So sex can be a two way street,


A distinction must be made, this gal in no way wanted the attention and suffered six months under the thumb of this guy as his apprentice. The guy is a creep and a douche, and the shop thinks he's a top-notch Johnny.

Last I saw him, he looked aged beyond his years, with a greasy mullet, and a pregnant belly. Karma had it's way with him in the end, I was glad.


----------



## brian john

miller_elex said:


> A distinction must be made, this gal in no way wanted the attention and suffered six months under the thumb of this guy as his apprentice. The guy is a creep and a douche, and the shop thinks he's a top-notch Johnny..


He needed a good sit down and talking too. He could have cost his boss a fortune, should she have pressed the issue.


----------



## Jupe Blue

brian john said:


> we should allowed to me men.


I'm curious what you think it means to be a man, especially in terms of behavior in the workplace.


----------



## brian john

Jupe Blue said:


> I'm curious what you think it means to be a man, especially in terms of behavior in the workplace.


Joking around, being friendly, someone makes a mistake we laugh at him, not run to give hugs, then snipe behind his back. I NEVER have been into the Playboy pics, rude language. 

I had a woman lecture me 25 years ago how men are pigs and need to change in the work place. She carried this chip and slammed men for their attitudes constantly. She was a durn good mechanic, but doomed herself from the start.

I think women should blend in and changes will come slowly. To expect the work place to change to accommodate one or two workers overnight is a mis-step on their part.

My how point in all my post here is to wake the OP up to the fact that, it may not be easy for her on a job site, just as it is not easy on her green male counterparts.

In your profile you list your self as a Journeyman Wireman according to this sensitivity training I attended you are a a chauvinist and you are part of the problem. I just think we put too much emphasis on words, get over it (sensitive members of society not you necessarily)


----------



## miller_elex

Jupe Blue said:


> I'm curious what you think it means to be a man, especially in terms of behavior in the workplace.


This should be interesting! Ahhhh Portland, where I do 99% of my work, well, technically most of it is done in Beaverton and Hillsboro...


----------



## Jupe Blue

I think our trade is rife with people putting too much emphasis on the correct words and let bad behavior slide. I expect people (men & women) to work hard, treat each other with respect and be safe in the workplace. Whether they be a woman or a "green" apprentice, I don't think they should put up with hazing or harassment on the job.


----------



## slickvic277

Women belong in the kitchen, bare foot and pregnant.










_:laughing: just kidding......_


----------



## brian john

miller_elex said:


> This should be interesting! Ahhhh Portland, where I do 99% of my work, well, technically most of it is done in Beaverton and Hillsboro...



I'll be in Oregon in February.


----------



## brian john

Jupe Blue said:


> I think our trade is rife with people putting too much emphasis on the correct words and let bad behavior slide. I expect people (men & women) to work hard, treat each other with respect and be safe in the workplace. Whether they be a woman or a "green" apprentice, I don't think they should put up with hazing or harassment on the job.


I agree but a certain amount of so called Grab as* can be part of the job and is what makes work fun. There are limits, but I'd hate to see them as set rules.


----------



## slickvic277

brian john said:


> I'll be in Oregon in February.


Is it not February yet there???:blink: How big is that time gap between the east and west coast???


----------



## brian john

brian john said:


> I agree but a certain amount of so called Grab as* can be part of the job and is what makes work fun. There are limits, but I'd hate to see them as set rules.


We had an male apprentice that was always told he wore panties, one day he was fed up and said I have had it and dropped his Levis, he had on red lace bikinis.

The JWs went wild and never kidded him again, he was crowned king of apprentices and lauded as this great guy for putting everyone in their place.


----------



## miller_elex

brian john said:


> I'll be in Oregon in February.


Bend is too far for a lunch date my friend, but if you're in Portland... :thumbup:


----------



## erics37

Elossie... hope you haven't given up on getting advice here yet, despite the immediate jackassery of the initial responses.

When I did my interview, I was fairly nervous but all I could do was just man up and go in there and just talk and be honest. It's a fine line; you have to sell yourself but you don't want to overly seem like you're selling yourself.

I had previous construction experience (not electrical), and I tried to gear my responses toward that. For example, one of my questions was something along the lines of, "In the past, describe an experience you had where you did not initially know how to approach a problem, but had to work through it and come up with a solution." I used an example from when I first started in the construction trade and I had to set up concrete forms for a pretty twisty turny fancy sidewalk at a residence. My first real experience with concrete forms. It was simple enough in retrospect, but at the time it was new to me, so I went with that. I described to the interviewers the logical process I employed in walking up to the job site, figuring out what was going on, envisioning the final product, etc. They seemed to like my answer.

As far as attire and stuff; I was applying for an apprenticeship in a construction trade. I didn't wear a suit and tie, but I didn't go in with blue jeans and a t-shirt either. I think I wore some khaki slacks with loafers and a nice, neutral sweater. I took my piercings out too (except for one but they never knew it was there :whistling2. I also tied my hair back but I dunno if that will apply to you or not :thumbup:

Just be prepared for pretty generalized questions. If you can think of a time in your life (on the job or at school preferably), where you had to confront and deal with challenges in a positive manner, that would be a good thing to focus your answers on. It will show the interview committee that you're not afraid to jump into situations and learn on the fly. Getting across that you're not afraid to do grunt work will also help.

Good luck!



brian john said:


> I'll be in Oregon in February.


Hey me too :laughing:


----------



## Charlie K

So are you going to tell us how your interveiw went?

Charlie


----------



## Elossie

Yes sorry, my wife and I left to go out of town after my interview and I have been busy. From what I can tell it went very well. They said I hit the nail right on the head with my answers. They said I would get a letter in 2 weeks telling me where I am on the list and they would call us to work in that order.


----------



## Charlie K

Elossie said:


> Yes sorry, my wife and I left to go out of town after my interview and I have been busy. From what I can tell it went very well. They said I hit the nail right on the head with my answers. They said I would get a letter in 2 weeks telling me where I am on the list and they would call us to work in that order.


Sounds like great news. Best of luck to you and keep us posted.

Charlie


----------



## miller_elex

Elossie said:


> They said I hit the nail right on the head with my answers.


Do you feel like you owe the Miller a couple Ben Franklins or what?? :laughing:


----------



## tduncanlu1077

You know about the goat? Don't tell me they didn't tell you about indenturing ceremony! That was my favorite part. I love that goat.


----------



## Elossie

Yes I do. I even told them I would bring the goat.


----------

